# New trailer



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

Picked up my new baby this morning. 7x16x6.5
Next I'm going to epoxy the floor and build some shelves ect like my other trailer.


----------



## Rembrandt (Sep 3, 2012)

Inside photos? How much? Single brake?


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Get that bad boy all lettered up and you'll have yourself a rolling billboard.


----------



## Neese's Painting (Nov 21, 2012)

Thats a good looking set up!!!


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

Here are some inside pics. A few more details... RV style side door, ramp door, tandem axle, 4 brakes, stiff sidewall construction with tie down rail at 3', v nose, bulldog hitch and flip up jack.


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

Far out you boys do it big over there..............we use that kind of set up here to cart horses, military platoons, relocate small cities etc, not as a tool box for painting   

Looks awesome BTW!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

Repaintpro said:


> Far out you boys do it big over there..............we use that kind of set up here to cart horses, military platoons, relocate small cities etc, not as a tool box for painting
> 
> Looks awesome BTW!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I do a lot of projects out of town so I need to haul lots of supplies, equipment, and clothes ect. Sometimes I feel like a military platoon.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Great looking rig! We used our 5x8 cargo trailer a lot on jobs this summer. Will probably get a 2nd one for next summer. I wouldn't want to try to park that big one in the city, but you sure will be able to carry a lot of stuff with it!


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

Andyman said:


> I do a lot of projects out of town so I need to haul lots of supplies, equipment, and clothes ect. Sometimes I feel like a military platoon.


That just rocks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, just had visions of a traveling painters road show!


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

Damon T said:


> Great looking rig! We used our 5x8 cargo trailer a lot on jobs this summer. Will probably get a 2nd one for next summer. I wouldn't want to try to park that big one in the city, but you sure will be able to carry a lot of stuff with it!


I also have a 5x10 that I've thoroughly enjoyed. It pulls nicely in the city but I needed bigger for the road work.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Nice Trailer, I am looking into getting a trailer maybe this winter early spring.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I don't know if you've checked it out, but there is a thread over at Contractor Talk you might want to look at. All sorts of tricked out trailers. 

http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/job-site-trailers-show-off-your-set-ups-48819/


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I like trailers but cant use them cause I'm not a good backer upper but a great backer into-er.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

kmp said:


> I like trailers but cant use them cause I'm not a good backer upper but a great backer into-er.


I'm usually a pretty good backer upper, but not last week. I had a telephone pole jump out at me while I was parking in my insurance agents parking lot.

Yes that's right, I got into an accident at my insurance agents. Kind if ironic huh?


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I like those clean lines around that window!

How many bodies are you hiding under that pile of drops?

Sorry I couldn't help myself.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I like those clean lines around that window!
> 
> How many bodies are you hiding under that pile of drops?
> 
> Sorry I couldn't help myself.


Yea, I'm over it now and can laugh at myself. Although I was pretty hot the day I did that. Broke the glass and put a nice big dent in the door.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I know how it feels. I've backed up into a light pole before. I was in HS in my friends dad's new truck. That sucked.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I know how it feels. I've backed up into a light pole before. I was in HS in my friends dad's new truck. That sucked.


Ouch dude.


----------



## johnny949 (Apr 13, 2012)

I'd love to have a trail or like that. Im very jealous, what a great investment.


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

johnny949 said:


> I'd love to have a trail or like that. Im very jealous, what a great investment.


Keep working hard! It's one of those things that once you get you aren't sure how you did it before.


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Yea, I'm over it now and can laugh at myself. Although I was pretty hot the day I did that. Broke the glass and put a nice big dent in the door.



I backed into an employees car last summer..She was parked directly behind me in a blind spot and I rammed into her bumper.{please no comment here lol} that sucked. legally i was wrong but I couldn't have driven out of the driveway without smacking into the vehicle. Oh well,chit happens.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I'm usually a pretty good backer upper, but not last week. I had a telephone pole jump out at me while I was parking in my insurance agents parking lot.
> 
> Yes that's right, I got into an accident at my insurance agents. Kind if ironic huh?


G'day Schmidt 

My old Truck wasn't 4x4 so I could reverse and I could see allot better than my new Truck 4x4 it's higher cant see crap at the back only the side mirrors as with the old truck I could reverse and see the bonnet of the car behind that's how much lower
The old one was . My new truck has a reversing camera it helps heaps 

Let me guess real Painters don't use reversing cameras : P


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Ben, if I had one I'd of used it. I drive a cargo van, and have a cage seperating the front from the cargo area. Combine that, and the center obstruction where the two cargo doors meet and its not the best field of view. 

By the way. It was about a 50 car parking lot, and I backed into the ONLY space with a telephone pole behind it.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Andyman said:


> Picked up my new baby this morning. 7x16x6.5
> Next I'm going to epoxy the floor and build some shelves ect like my other trailer.


 Very cool. I like the black truck and trailer :thumbsup:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

^^^ I agree Mike, thats a pretty sweet looking setup you got there. :thumbsup:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> ^^^ I agree Mike, thats a pretty sweet looking setup you got there. :thumbsup:


I went with black to be unique. And, I fell black is an elegant color. It stands out. I've had people compliment me on my truck and trailer and ask me for cards while stopped at traffic lights :thumbup:
As long as he stays in KC all will be well. Other than a company down in Portland, Im the only one in my area (that I know of) with black truck and trailer. I had visioned black with gold letters for years and finally went for it when I started my company 3 years ago. My business cards are black and so are my yard signs.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

After looking at several options, I went to Walmart and picked up a bunch of plastic containers for the inside of my trailer. They are affordable and light weight.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)




----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Looks sweet! I can definitely see how the black would stand out versus the traditional white. 

I wish I were that organized. Sometimes it seems like I spend more time looking for stuff than using it.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Hey Andy, Im curious what made you decide to go with black? Like I mentioned earlier, it was something I had wanted to do for a while. As you probably already know, black is a ***** to kepp clean but it sure looks awesome when it is clean. Over the last 3 years I have tons gotten of compliments on my truck and trailer. Only two people have had negative comments. Both were painters. One was at this forum, the other one is an idiot anyways.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey Mike. I'm looking at the shopping cart picture, and then I dont see any containers labeled "Dog treats" What happened? :jester:


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Hey Mike. I'm looking at the shopping cart picture, and then I dont see any containers labeled "Dog treats" What happened? :jester:


LMAO. That is Mike!

Sent from my GT-I9000M using Paint Talk


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

benthepainter said:


> Let me guess real Painters don't use reversing cameras : P


Nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

Woodland said:


> Hey Andy, Im curious what made you decide to go with black? Like I mentioned earlier, it was something I had wanted to do for a while. As you probably already know, black is a ***** to kepp clean but it sure looks awesome when it is clean. Over the last 3 years I have tons gotten of compliments on my truck and trailer. Only two people have had negative comments. Both were painters. One was at this forum, the other one is an idiot anyways.


Black looks great shined up. I pretty picky with my truck and keep it clean so i figure my trailer wont be much different. My other trailer is grey which also looks good with black but for my new one I wanted it to match my Dodge. I had to special order black which is fine because I speced the whole trailer so why not the color... In the half day the trailer sat on the lot upon delivery the dealer had two people try and buy it. I see an occasional black trailer but its rare to see black on black and I love it. White is blah. I don't even like to paint white. By the way I wear pants of all colors except white haha. 
I just finished the epoxy in the inside. I'll get some pics attached soon. I'm currently laying out the shelves, drawers ect.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Woodland said:


> Very cool. I like the black truck and trailer :thumbsup:


Looks Awsome


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Woodland said:


> After looking at several options, I went to Walmart and picked up a bunch of plastic containers for the inside of my trailer. They are affordable and light weight.



Awsome setup Woodland 

Bloody Awsome if I had to go big with a trailer I would like to base my setup on yours : )


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Woodland said:


> Very cool. I like the black truck and trailer :thumbsup:


My trailer is black too. I'll post a pic sometime. It's got a nice lettering and logo on it. I dig your black truck! That thing is sweet!


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Hey Mike. I'm looking at the shopping cart picture, and then I dont see any containers labeled "Dog treats" What happened? :jester:


I ate them all before I got home 



Damon T said:


> My trailer is black too. I'll post a pic sometime. It's got a nice lettering and logo on it. What color is the lettering?


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Woodland said:


> I ate them all before I got home












Light grey letters.


----------



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

After 3 months imcstill trying to configure my truck and rrailer,


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I need to get ladder racks mounted on mine in a big way! Does anyone know if that's easy or if I should have a shop do it?


----------



## HJ61 (Nov 14, 2011)

Damon T said:


> I need to get ladder racks mounted on mine in a big way! Does anyone know if that's easy or if I should have a shop do it?


If you can drill a hole and silicone around it, put a bolt in and thread a nut then it's easy, if not, get the shop to do it. Get trailer manufacturer to build ladder rack though, welding aluminum is not easy. Actually, the welds on mine looked like crap and they mounted it really high. I though it looked terrible. Which is why I will fo it myself on the next one. Someone liked it enough to steal the whole van and trailer though... Lol!


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Damon T said:


> I need to get ladder racks mounted on mine in a big way! Does anyone know if that's easy or if I should have a shop do it?


I recommend heavy duty bolts with steel plates inside the trailer for backing since there is really nothing that solid to mount to. I've owned two trailers and had the trailer company install the racks both times. Both times they used these cheesy sheet metal screws to install. On both trailers the screws evenually broke. I almost lost a stack of ladders while driving the last time. I took my racks off for now, and will be using the bolts and plates if I even put them back on. Throwing ladders on top the trailer off a step ladder gets old. And I work alone.  Putting 28s 32s and 40s on the trailer off a step ladder by myself......at 50 years old? Arrrrrr


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

I deck mine down The Middle. It had a ladder coming off the tongue when I bought it
David


----------

